# Knee arthritis. What are the symptoms ?



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm possibly worrying over nothing ! 

Can anyone who's affected please describe to me the first signs of arthritis of the knee please ?

I've got what I suspected was a cycling related sports injury in my knee. Private sports physio says wear & tear. I've asked my GP to refer me which he's in the process of doing.

Bit of history. My knee did'nt "feel right" on a cycle in December after a four week work related lay-off. A couple of days later it swelled up & was stiff. A week later 90 % of the swelling's gone but the interior of the knee below (closer to my foot) the kneecap feels like it's swollen, although there's nothing to see. Feels almost OK in the morning but using it during the day makes it feel worse. Cycling is'nt affecting it too badly. From the outside it's very slightly "puffy" over the kneecap. I'm 48.

I'm wondering if it's knackered.

Thanks in advance, Dave.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Could well be! Have a look here for more info: http://tinyurl.com/6kfab6o I hope for your sake it is not, but it does sound like it could be!


----------



## spartacus (Jul 10, 2008)

I've had similar symptoms, could be, as you say wear and tear or possibly cartilage damage. I had an arthroscopy to "tidy up" the damaged bits and flush out the debris - which worked. The "puffiness", particularly if accompanied by heat, is indicative of injury within the knee.

So, before you see the specialist, don't be too downhearted and assume it's arthritis. There may be a less debilitating problem that can be cured by keyhole surgery, or even rest and medication.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I had exactly the same symptoms as you in my left knee shortly before Christmas. A couple of days previously I had played an exacting game of squash and I presumed I had somehow injured it. A niggle continued in that knee for about 6 weeks although I was careful not to do any strenuous exercise. Then last Friday morning I had the same problem, although significantly worse, in my right knee. This time I hadn't been doing any particularly strenuous exercise but it was so bad I could hardly walk. The pain and swelling erupted during the night and that prompted my recollection of having read something before - gout! Whilst it isn't only alcohol and beer in particular that causes it, I am pretty sure that was what caused it for me. Both times we had been away when the knee problem happened and I had been drinking a few pints of beer each day in the days up to it. Anyway I didn't drink any beer on Friday, Saturday or Sunday (switched to red wine!), drank copious quantities of cherry juice (read that is very good for gout) and by Monday morning there wasn't even a niggle in the knee. I did 3 hours digging in the garden yesterday and not a problem. 

In my case I'm therefore pretty sure it was gout and I know how to deal with that - less beer and more red wine!


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

peribro said:


> I had exactly the same symptoms as you in my left knee shortly before Christmas. A couple of days previously I had played an exacting game of squash and I presumed I had somehow injured it. The pain and swelling erupted during the night and that prompted my recollection of having read something before - gout! (switched to red wine!), drank copious quantities of cherry juice (read that is very good for gout)


 edited.

http://www.quickcare.org/musc/cherries-and-gout.html

Yes -fresh cherries help gout, they must be fresh apparently.


----------



## gerardjanice (May 1, 2005)

The more you use it the greater the pain! If it's really bad you can hear the bone grating. I had to swap my right knee for a metal one.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

My Daughter suffered from painful knees in her early teens which required investagative / repair operations. It was diagnosed that she had 'PLICA' which is unusual in someone so young. We believe it was caused by trampolining.

http://www.sportspodiatry.co.uk/knee_plicaknee.htm


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

My doctor told me that arthritis is worse first thing in the morning and then eases off during the day.

Joe


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

I have severe arthritis in my right knee. Early last year the pain became worse and a visit to the docs and a subsequent x-ray showed the damage. Since then have taken pills (diklophenic) lost some weight and attend pilates classes. All have helped and my knee is a lot better. The specialist told me that its quite often some sort of unrelated injury seems to set off arthritic knee pain, which happened to my husband last year. He slipped and twisted his knee and went from having absolutely no problems at all with his knees to now considering an op. His knee x-ray showed the same severity as mine, but he had no pain until that slip last year. Yet that arthritis damage has probably been building up for at leat 10 years. 
I seem to have overcome most of my knee pain and am putting off an op for the time being. The gentle stretching that pilates give really helps.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

I had this when doing sport a few years ago now.

Pressure bandage and sitting with knee above hip helped alot.

http://orthopedics.about.com/od/kneesymptoms/f/waterontheknee.htm

If you read further down it does include arthritis in reasons that swelling could be there.

Good luck with it
Mandy


----------



## trekki (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi Go and see your doctor ask about arthritis and get a blood test done that should show if its in your system
my other half has rhumatoid arthritis and has regular blood tests 
Try and get it sorted a.s.a.p
good luck
Rich


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

OK, quick update.

Been to see the consultant. I've got "Patellar Tendonitis" brought on by too much cycling after a layoff. He's X-rayed the joints & everything looks like it's in top nick. Good articular space & no sign of arthritis anywhere in the joint or behind the kneecap. Diagnosis complicated by numb patch on my leg caused by a wall & a fast motorcycle  

I've got to go for an MRI & then a bit of physio.

I'm massively relieved.

Thanks to every one of you who took the time to reply.

D.


----------

